# Is it possible to eat on 35 euros a day?



## sanimisra

hello, i am new to this forum. i may be eposting question at wrong place. but please help me.
my brother in law is going to spain this weekend and we got to know it today. this is his first ever trip to abroad and hence we are clueless about what to pack?
he has been given 35 euro per day by company and accomodation and transport facilities are also given by them only. 
is it possible for him to have 1 time meal and 1 breakfast / snacks in 35 euro?
do we get indian grocerries there? are they very costly? 
do you have indian restaurants ?
my BIL is vegetarian and eats non-veg rarely (chiacken and fish).


----------



## jojo

35€ should be enough if food and drink is all he needs to buy! There are indian restaurants around, they're not cheap, but again I dont think he'll starve! As for what to pack, tee shirts, jeans and jumpers this time of the year and maybe a rain coat. It very much depends on where abouts in Spain he's going - its a big country, the north is cool and the south is hot during the day and cool when the sun goes down!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato

Hello

35€ should be plenty if his tastes are not too expensive.

You can get Indian groceries in the big cities and on the tourist costas

The weather for the next 3 months will be changeable - a bit like a British summer warm and possible quite wet. If in central Spain (Madrid) it could get very cold in December.

There are Indian restaurants on the tourist costas but I've yet to find a good one. 

Vegetarian can be a bit of a problem but chicken and particularly fish is fine.

Don't worry too much about special clothing. He will need warm clothes at times and other times T shirt and shorts. It's best to stay out of the sun in my opinion. He will need an umberella - 5 Euros from a chinese shop

Let us know ASAP exactly where he will be and we will be able to help more.


----------



## sanimisra

thanks for your reply. is it possible for us to send him some dry indian food from here by courier? he is senitive to food and can't eat much spicy. and he is a bad cook.


----------



## Cazzy

sanimisra said:


> hello, i am new to this forum. i may be eposting question at wrong place. but please help me.
> my brother in law is going to spain this weekend and we got to know it today. this is his first ever trip to abroad and hence we are clueless about what to pack?
> he has been given 35 euro per day by company and accomodation and transport facilities are also given by them only.
> is it possible for him to have 1 time meal and 1 breakfast / snacks in 35 euro?
> do we get indian grocerries there? are they very costly?
> do you have indian restaurants ?
> my BIL is vegetarian and eats non-veg rarely (chiacken and fish).


All Indian food stuffs are expensive, if you need Halal it can be very hard to find. Most Turkish kebab shops are Halal.


----------



## jojo

sanimisra said:


> thanks for your reply. is it possible for us to send him some dry indian food from here by courier? he is senitive to food and can't eat much spicy. and he is a bad cook.



I cant believe that sending food would be necessary or even possible. Most big cities in Spain cater for a worldwide market. There are all nationalities of restaurants, food shops, specialist food shops...... I'm sure spain can cope with all food issues??!

Jo xxx


----------



## sanimisra

oh thats nice.. i did not expect such quick reply. i am still to get details of location. i will let you know as soon as i get to know. seems that location matters alot when you need to know about weather.
see you all soon.


----------



## jimenato

sanimisra said:


> and he is a bad cook.


That's a shame. We could do with a decent Indian chef here in Spain. Mrs. Jimenata makes a damn decent curry though...


----------



## xicoalc

jojo said:


> I cant believe that sending food would be necessary or even possible. Most big cities in Spain cater for a worldwide market. There are all nationalities of restaurants, food shops, specialist food shops...... I'm sure spain can cope with all food issues??!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with Jo, you can get everything here. My local supermarket has a whole international section and the indian bit is huge. They even do birds custard (which I know is not indian, but for me it was like striking gold!)


----------



## djfwells

sanimisra said:


> hello, i am new to this forum. i may be eposting question at wrong place. but please help me.
> my brother in law is going to spain this weekend and we got to know it today. this is his first ever trip to abroad and hence we are clueless about what to pack?
> he has been given 35 euro per day by company and accomodation and transport facilities are also given by them only.
> is it possible for him to have 1 time meal and 1 breakfast / snacks in 35 euro?
> do we get indian grocerries there? are they very costly?
> do you have indian restaurants ?
> my BIL is vegetarian and eats non-veg rarely (chiacken and fish).


There quite a lot of Indian / Asian restaurants in most parts of Spain, but very few speciality Vegetarian restaurants, and 35 Euros seems quite generous for a daily allowance for meals.

- Perhaps if you tell us which area he is coming to we will be able to help you out with some recomendations


----------



## 90199

He could always try Spanish food. If I went to India I wouldn't be looking for Spanish or English restaurants I would be trying the local cuisine,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> He could always try Spanish food. If I went to India I wouldn't be looking for Spanish or English restaurants I would be trying the local cuisine,
> 
> Hepa


as a vegetarian he'll be eating a lot of chickpeas & lentils!!


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> as a vegetarian he'll be eating a lot of chickpeas & lentils!!


 An earlier post said he could eat Chicken and Fish, so he won't starve. Garbanzos here come with chorizo and jamón cooked therein.


----------



## baldilocks

Hepa said:


> An earlier post said he could eat Chicken and Fish, so he won't starve. Garbanzos here come with chorizo and jamón cooked therein.


But probably won't eat pork meat so that is chorizo and jamón off the menu! For our Sunday lunch (three of us or four when my sister is staying) we get (from the local asador) a whole chicken, spit roasted, a huge pan of chips (equivalent of a 1kg bag of frozen part cooked chips) and a 60cm baton of fresh baked bread for €13,70. So he should be able to get by on €35 per day with no trouble and still save €20

Sopa picadillo with fresh bread followed by lentejas should only cost him about €3


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> An earlier post said he could eat Chicken and Fish, so he won't starve. Garbanzos here come with chorizo and jamón cooked therein.


true about the chicken & fish

I got the impression he'd rather not, though


maybe best for him to learn to cook


----------



## jojo

baldilocks said:


> But probably won't eat pork meat so that is chorizo and jamón off the menu! €3



The cow is a sacred animal in India, so beef is the "nono" I believe????

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199

jojo said:


> The cow is a sacred animal " I believe????
> Jo xxx



Hmmmmm you might be right, think I was once married to one of them there sacred cows 

Hepa


----------



## mayotom

baldilocks said:


> But probably won't eat pork meat so that is chorizo and jamón off the menu!





jojo said:


> The cow is a sacred animal in India, so beef is the "nono" I believe????
> 
> Jo xxx


Below is a rough break down of Indian society and from this we cant really start to presume that the OP is from any background and therefore cant make presumptions on the actual diet. 

24 million Christians

150 Million Muslims

850 million Hindus 

plus a couple of hundred million Buddhists and other religions.


As for the question posed, as has been said you will find suitable food in many places in Spain, however when he finds restaurants marketed as Indian he will probably be disappointed as they tend to have a menu which is more akin to a british Indian restaurant, which is totaly different to what is normal in India.

in the past I have lived in a predominantly Indian populated area and the restaurants where absolutely fabulous , especially Mangalorian and Keralite , since my return to Europe I have found it very difficult to match those restaurants for taste flavor and diversity.

however Spanish food does still remain my firm favorite.


----------



## Cazzy

There are quite a few Indian food shops and a Halal butcher in torremolinos. We use them as we have muslim friends over to stay a lot!


----------



## jimenato

mayotom said:


> As for the question posed, as has been said you will find suitable food in many places in Spain, however when he finds restaurants marketed as Indian he will probably be disappointed as they tend to have a menu which is more akin to a british Indian restaurant, which is totaly different to what is normal in India.


That's because 'Indian' restaurants in Britain are actually Bangladeshi.


----------



## mayotom

jimenato said:


> That's because 'Indian' restaurants in Britain are actually Bangladeshi.


 



lane:


----------



## sanimisra

Hey everybody, he is going to Burgos. Yesterday I talked with my neighbor who just been to Spain. He said he liked Spain the most. Because people are friendly and food is super. People eat with taste and love food from heart. He suffered a lot during trip to other countries as he is vegetarian. But he was very happy with Spain. Especially for food...
And I could see that it IS very true... You all people are lovely.
Can anybody tell me about Burgos? Weather there for next 3 months?


----------



## xabiaxica

sanimisra said:


> Hey everybody, he is going to Burgos. Yesterday I talked with my neighbor who just been to Spain. He said he liked Spain the most. Because people are friendly and food is super. People eat with taste and love food from heart. He suffered a lot during trip to other countries as he is vegetarian. But he was very happy with Spain. Especially for food...
> And I could see that it IS very true... You all people are lovely.
> Can anybody tell me about Burgos? Weather there for next 3 months?


have a look at this link

Burgos, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground


and then click through to the weather history for last October/November/December

highs of 28C in October to lows of -10c in December


yes, that's MINUS 10!


----------



## sanimisra

ohh my god.. how you people live there?? + 10 is also cold for us. 28 is routine... ok that means woolen cloths are must. anything else? can anybody give me rates of grocery? or list of malls there?


----------



## xabiaxica

sanimisra said:


> ohh my god.. how you people live there?? + 10 is also cold for us. 28 is routine... ok that means woolen cloths are must. anything else? can anybody give me rates of grocery? or list of malls there?


we people don't live there - it's not really somewhere where many expats choose to live I don't think - although it does look lovely

BURGOS by All About Spain


it rarely drops below +10C where I live either!!!


if he is shopping in supermarkets such as national chain Mercadona he could pretty much feed himself on 35 euros for the week!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sanimisra said:


> Hey everybody, he is going to Burgos. Yesterday I talked with my neighbor who just been to Spain. He said he liked Spain the most. Because people are friendly and food is super. People eat with taste and love food from heart. He suffered a lot during trip to other countries as he is vegetarian. But he was very happy with Spain. Especially for food...
> And I could see that it IS very true... You all people are lovely.
> Can anybody tell me about Burgos? Weather there for next 3 months?


Lucky brother - I love Burgos!!
It's a very nice small city, very maneagable, river running through it, clean, some attractive buildings. The climate can be tough though as pointed out. However Jan, Feb, March are the worst months I think, but they do get metres of snow, so be warned!
I think it may be a little small, a little boring to live there permanently, but a few months would be great - I'd go!!
A pity your brother's a vegetarian. Lamb is one of the specialities there! But they are famous for asparagus too.


----------



## baldilocks

sanimisra said:


> Hey everybody, he is going to Burgos. Yesterday I talked with my neighbor who just been to Spain. He said he liked Spain the most. Because people are friendly and food is super. People eat with taste and love food from heart. He suffered a lot during trip to other countries as he is vegetarian. But he was very happy with Spain. Especially for food...
> And I could see that it IS very true... You all people are lovely.
> Can anybody tell me about Burgos? Weather there for next 3 months?


El Tiempo. Predicción por localidades: Burgos (Burgos) - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## sanimisra

nice... 
well we are Hindu.. so yes, cow is sacared for us. even we don't eat beaf, pork..(i don't know much about types of meat... )... i know he eats only chicken and fish, now whatever remains on the list, he don't eat that...
thanks for info about Indian restaurant...


----------

